# medidor de condensadores



## hades_21 (Jun 22, 2007)

hola queria ver si alguien podria ser tan amable de facilitarme un diagrama de un medidor de capacitancia para cualquier tipo de condensadores y a la vez alguna explicacion de como realizarlo, por lo que se el puente de sauty es utilizado para estos fines pero no tengo mucha información acerca de ese tema.
agradezco cualquier ayuda que me pueda prestar.


----------



## mabauti (Jun 22, 2007)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/capacimetro-digital-6708/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/lector-capacidades-4864/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/medicion-capacitancias-2738/

http://aransa.upc.es/labEM/docs/guio2.pdf


----------



## hades_21 (Jun 23, 2007)

ok gracias por la información.


----------



## mcrven (Jun 23, 2007)

Hola hades_21, abre el siguiente link:

http://electronics-diy.com/lc_meter.php

A ver si eso te satisface.

mcrven


----------



## pablo1 (Jun 29, 2007)

que tal amigo , me gustaria saber la programacion ASM del pic , para realizar ese proyecto que esta muy bueno gracias espero pronta respuesta.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 29, 2007)

entra dentro de microchip si buscas un poco encontraras para medir condensadores y resistencias para el pic16c55 o sea te sirve para la serie pic16fxxx


----------



## mcrven (Jun 29, 2007)

Para hades_21 y tiopepe, los saludos, pués no sé si a hades le gustó el circuito.

Pablo, en la misma página donde está el circuito, hay un link para bajar el código ASM para el capacímetro.

También te venden el kit completo y/o el PIC con el programa a bordo.

De nuevo saludos para todos: mcrven


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 29, 2007)

los de microchip

AN611  	Resistance and Capacitance Meter Using a PIC 16C622
http://www.microchip.com/stellent/idcplg?IdcService=SS_GET_PAGE&nodeId=1824&appnote=en011113


----------



## hades_21 (Jun 29, 2007)

muchas gracias por los enlaces suministrados me pondre a trabajar en ese proyecto. seria bueno si me suministraran algo d einformación de puentes de schering.


----------



## eduardocastano (Abr 6, 2010)

alguien me da una definicion de Medidor de Capacitores y Meddor de Impedancia...? gracias de antemano


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 6, 2010)

eduardocastano dijo:


> alguien me da una definicion de Medidor de Capacitores y Meddor de Impedancia...? gracias de antemano


http://wapedia.mobi/es/Capacímetro


----------

